# Fossil faith



## fralo4truth (Dec 21, 2009)

Currently reading a book entitled 'The Collapse of Evolution' by Scott M. Huse. Pretty good.

Anyhow, in his chapter on Geology he reminds us of the incompleteness of the fossil record per the evolutionary view, and of those who yet hold to the existence of transitional forms.

He then quotes another author, A. Lunn. I just had to share this with everyone. I found it very humorous, but at the same time, incredibly true.

"Faith is the substance of fossils hoped for, the evidence of links unseen."


----------



## MMasztal (Dec 21, 2009)

Ah, yes!! Hebrews 11:1 from the Revised Lyell/Darwin bible.


----------



## MarieP (Dec 21, 2009)

Don't you know that faith without fossils is dead????


----------



## Skyler (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that whoever came up with the idea that animals slowly fossilize over thousands of years never lived on a farm.


----------



## fralo4truth (Dec 22, 2009)

MMasztal said:


> Ah, yes!! Hebrews 11:1 from the Revised Lyell/Darwin bible.





With the study notes of Richard Dawkins, I suppose?


----------



## T.A.G. (Dec 23, 2009)

what do yall think about the neanderthal fossils all over found? From what I understand that is all we have? And all it is, is basically a bigger skull then the typical person?

I talked with a BIO Professor from UT (was witnessing to him) and he seemed pretty convinced that Missing Links have been found already by the thousands, what was he talking about?


----------



## fralo4truth (Dec 23, 2009)

T.A.G. said:


> what do yall think about the neanderthal fossils all over found? From what I understand that is all we have? And all it is, is basically a bigger skull then the typical person?
> 
> I talked with a BIO Professor from UT (was witnessing to him) and he seemed pretty convinced that Missing Links have been found already by the thousands, what was he talking about?



I believe the argument from the creationist standpoint is that the eyebrow ridge never stops growing. And so, if people lived to be very old, as they did in the pre-flood days, then they would grow larger foreheads than what we see today.


----------

